# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  أصلو ما يحقق أمانيكم     بابكر سلك

## على الصغير

*أصلو ما يحقق أمانيكم


* بنعيد على الناس كلها.
* حتى اخوتنا الأهلة.
* بس ما بنقول لى هلالابى ربنا يحقق الأمانى.
* لأنو أمانى الهلالاب معروفة.
* تلات امنيات.
* الأمنية الأولى نحن نموت.
* وموش حانموت الله يخلينا.
* أمنية الأهلة الثانية يجيبوا جوية.
* ودى بالذت.
* لو قبلنا نموت.
* ما بنقبل تحقيقها أبداً.
* والكلام ده لى أسباب.
* أول حاجة نقشر على منو؟؟؟
* نحنا لما شلنا مانديلا فى نيجيريا طلعنا مسيرات فرح فى نيجيريا؟!!
* كاوينا ناس بندل يونايتد؟
* ناس بندل ذاتهم زعلوا قدر ما الأهلة زعلوا؟؟؟
* الربة سويناها هنا.
* عشان غظمة الأنجاز كانت فى هرية ناس.
* ناس حياتهم كلها يحقدوا علينا.
* الفين وسبعة قالوا ليهم رايكم شنو؟؟؟
* تشيلوا الكاس والمريخ يشيل الكاس ولا تطيروا الأتنين؟
* قالوا المريخ يشيل كاس تااااااااااانى؟
* نطير الأتنين.
* وبعدين لو جابوا جوية لا سمح الله.
* الحكاية دى ما من مصلحة الرياضة فى البلد.
* الناس ديل الترابة ما جابوها.
* وبتفاصحوا.
* لما يجيبوا حاجة نمرق نخلى ليهم البلد ولا شنو يعنى؟؟؟
* ونحنا نشاغل منو تانى لو جابوا جزية.
* عشان كدة ما بنقول ليهم ربنا يحقق الأمانى.
* أما أمنيتهم الثالثة.
* فهى امتلاكهم للشعار بتاع عصمت.
* وده طبعاً يبقى خرق للقانون وأحتقار لمؤسسات الدولة أذا تم دون رضاء مالك الشعار الكامل.
* ورضا مالك الشعار لا يتحقق ألا بقبضه لأربعة ملايين دولار.
* والأربعة ملايين كتيرة على خزينة دولة ترفع يومى فى الدعم عن المحروقات.
* الدولة ذاتها بتحس وبتشعر.
* وما بتقدر تدفع أربعة ملايين دولار للتنازل عن الشعار للهلال.
* خليهم يلعبوا سااااااااى.
* بدون شعار.
* فنيلة زرقاء.
* وزى ماقال يس لا شئ سوى اللون الأزرق.
* أذا ما عجبهم يعترفوا ويختوا الشجرة شعار.
* شجرة كبيييييييييييرة.
* مليانة عصافير واصفار.
* أصفار كتيييييييييييرة.
* عشان كدة فى اى عيد نقول للهلالابى كل سنة وانت طيب.
* بس ربنا يحقق الأمانى دى تلقوها عند الغافل.
* المهم.
* روشا قال أسلام فى بداية السنة الجديدة قلبت.
* معقولة يا روشا؟؟!!
* لما كلمت أسلام قلت ليها عمو روشا قال كدة.
* ضحكت.
* قالت لى يا بابا.
* معقولة أخلى البايرن وأنتمى للباير؟؟؟
* شفت كيف يا روشا.
* أسلام بتفتكر انو فرقكم من البايرن فى النون بس.
* الهلال يساوى البايرن ناقص نون.
* وأتبورى.
* الصفر جايب ليكم الكلام يا روشا.
* المهم.
* بدأ العام الجديد.
* عام ألفين وأربعطاشر.
* وزى ما قال الشفت صاحب الرقم 0911934330.
* ألفين وبلة جابر.
* نتمناه عام جوى يضيف الى سماوات الأنجاز للزعيم.
* فبعد أن أكتسحنا أرضيات البلد.
* نمشى على جويات أفريقيا.
* لكن.
* صدقونى.
* تراورى لو جاب قون فى البايرن.
* الجماعة تانى بيعتصموا.
* وبطلعوا الكشافات.
* وببكوا فى شارع البلدية.
* عطا المنان حا تشوف حاجات.
* والغريبة لو جدع باص القون لى تراورى سيدا.
* الحريقة بتقوم.
* وما تستبعدوا الأهلة يهتفوا.
* عائد عائد يا البرير.
* أيها الناس.
* موقعة البايرن قربت.
* ياربى الهلال لاعب أعدادياً مع كنو؟؟؟؟؟
* الوحدة رابطة أمبدة؟؟؟
* الزمالك رابطة الكلاكلة؟؟؟؟
* ولا سانتوس البشاقرة عن بكرة أبيها؟؟؟
* شن جاب لى جاب يا سنجاب.
* يا ربى لسة فى موقع البايرن ما أعلنوا الكورة؟؟؟
* المهم.
* ندخل المباراة بأصرار.
* ليسطر التاريخ لنا كالعادة نصراً يتحدث عنه كل العالم.
* وما يهمنا ناس روشا يقولوا شنو.
* يقولوا روبن بايعها.
* يقولوا ريبيريه كان محموم.
* يقولو فيليب لام كان مصاب.
* خليهم يقولوا زى ما الناس يقولوا حلاوة يوم تسعة يومو وحلو فى قطر مقيلو.
* وأنا نارى وأنا نارى وأنا وأنا.
* أها.
* نجى لى شمارات والى الخرتوم.
* أكان شفت يا والينا.
* فى كلو راس سنة.
* الشباب بيحتفلوا.
* ومن مظاهر الأحتفال الجديع بالبيض.
* السنة دى ولا بيضة.
* الرش موية ساااااااى.
* البيضة بقت بالشى الفلانى.
* البيجدع بيضة فى المحروقات دى منو عاد يا والينا.
* الحوف راس السنة الجاى.
* الموية ذاتها تبقى فى تلتلة.
* والناس تكشح فى الأحتفالات دموع بس.
* ده لو ماجان فقدان سوائل يا والينا للوكت داك.


سلك كهربا


*ننساك كيف وبيضة طايرة فى راس السنة مافى.
واللللللللللللللللللى لقاء
سللللللللللللللللللللللك





فى السلك**بابكرسلك
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور علي الصعير و كلل سنة و انت طيب
                        	*

----------

